# Need some 645 advice



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi,

I picked up one of these used, but in good shape. It's a good shooter, but after a couple rounds, I find my hand cramping up due to the angle of the grip and the extremely short SA trigger break. I think a thicker grip would alleviate this, but it doesn't look like Hogue makes a grip that fits the 645. Can anyone suggest another brand or another solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Try: http://www.pachmayr.com/pachmayr/index.htm.


----------

